# Trans Pacific 21 Jewel Pocket Watch



## rachel D

Hi im not very knowledgeable when it comes to this sort of thin. I was recently given a pocket watch. on the front it says trans Pacific, Swiss made, 21 jewels. if anyone knows where I can find out some more information on this watch I would greatly appreciate it, Thank You My e-mail address is [email protected] Thanks again


----------



## Shangas

We couldn't tell you much based purely on that. Try the pocket-watch section of the WatchUSeek forums, but even then, you'd need to provide a lot more details.


----------



## Seismic one

Welcome to the forum Rachel.

Could you post some photo's including one of the movement.

It is best not to post your email address ( security reasons) but to work through the forums PM


----------



## Julian Latham

Hi and welcome to the forum. Ditto what has already been said about pictures.

A quick 'google' on "trans pacific 21 jewel pocket*" throws up a fair few hits and several pictures.

Does this look to be the same as yours?










If so the concensus is that the watch is likely to be a 'swiss fake' (looks like an american railroad grade watch - but isn't) made by the Langendorf Watch Co.

Quote from the NAWCC site

"Re: Trans Pacific 21 jewel swiss pocket watch.

This is one of the classic Swiss "fakes", in that most of the jewels you see are not functional - it may even have only 7 functional jewels. Even the case is engraved or stamped first and was then plated - long since worn off."

Hope this helps.

Julian (L)


----------



## rachel D

Julian Latham said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Ditto what has already been said about pictures.
> 
> A quick 'google' on "trans pacific 21 jewel pocket*" throws up a fair few hits and several pictures.
> 
> Does this look to be the same as yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so the concensus is that the watch is likely to be a 'swiss fake' (looks like an american railroad grade watch - but isn't) made by the Langendorf Watch Co.
> 
> Quote from the NAWCC site
> 
> "Re: Trans Pacific 21 jewel swiss pocket watch.
> 
> This is one of the classic Swiss "fakes", in that most of the jewels you see are not functional - it may even have only 7 functional jewels. Even the case is engraved or stamped first and was then plated - long since worn off."
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Julian (L)


----------



## rachel D

Wow Thank you so much for the information.. It is very helpful, I am going to take a closer look at the one that I have. How would I know if it is real or fake?


----------



## Shangas

From about 1860-1960, America was the watchmaking capital of the world. It made the best watches. Because of this, in the 19th century, Swiss companies tried to copy and fake American watches by producing inferior-quality watches and passing them off as American originals by giving the watches "American-sounding" names. A name like "Trans-Pacific" is supposed to sound like a railroad watch, but it isn't. The quality would be significantly lower and it wouldn't keep as good time.

If you're really not sure, then take the watch to a watchmaker to have a look at it, or go to a forum with more members who can help you (again, the WatchUSeek forum's vintage section would be my bet).


----------



## Mikrolisk

"Pacific" was a trade name of the *Langendorf Watch Company* (in Langendorf / Switzerland)...

The company was founded in ... well, in 1842 the Kottmann-family [from Solothurn] built watch movements in Langendorf, the big production of raw movements began in 1873 - although in rather poor quality and the company was short to its end in 1880. But at the last second, the incompetent workers were exchanged with good workser from the west switzerland and the company was saved. The company even expanded. 1971 the L.W.C. was integrated into the Omega-Tissot-group, in 1973 the last watch was produced.

Andreas


----------

